# Kosher BBQ? Long Island June 10th 2012



## li kosher bbq (Jan 16, 2012)

This should be interesting. The Long Island Kosher BBQ Championship.  Looking for teams, but lots of crazy rules (of course)!

Take a look here:  www.likosherbbq.org


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 19, 2012)

The rules alone give me a headache would be a great challenge but I don't know the first thing about Kosher.


----------



## li kosher bbq (Jan 19, 2012)

Ha!  The last thing we want to give competitors is a headache!  We are hoping this is fun and enjoyable for the competitors and their families.  Seriously, cooking is cooking. If you use our ingredients and our meat and our grills....you will be cooking kosher. Hope you can go through the ingredients list and put together your secret rub or marinade with what we have. And, if we are missing something you might need, let us know and we will try our best to have it for you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2012)

Kosher is EASY!...Most of you guys are Brisket Masters...You don't get no more Kosher than that!...Add some salt and spices and you're good to go...Simply put, think any cut from the Front Half of Beef and forget, the Pork, Dairy and Shellfish...Just about anything else goes...The organizers will provide the Rabbi's to keep you honest, fun stuff!...JJ


----------

